# power wheelbarrows



## Imagemaker (May 10, 2006)

Our club is looking into a purchase and I would like to know of others experience with them.

Pros and cons on model types would be appreciated along with any good price sources.

Thanks in advance

Gramps


----------



## MyOtherBrotherL (Mar 31, 2007)

Last Year our club received a Grant to buy one and after arguing and debating the many options we settled on the Canycom BFP 602.

http://canycomsales.com/products/bfp602.php

And after shopping around we got the best price (By a LARGE margin) from Contractor Service

http://www.contractorservice.com/

Note - They don't list the Canycom as one of their products. Call them for a quote. They're on the East Coast (New Jersey) and we're on the East Coast (Northern VA) so the shipping didn't kill the deal.

Our Richmond affiliate uses the Muck Truck with good success.

http://mucktruckamerica.com/

At half the price of the Canycom it might work well for you. BUT - It's wheeled and not a tracked vehicle. Off road and through the woods is way tougher and tipping is a lot easier. The Canycom unloaded can go over and through some serious terrain. The hydraulic dumper is really nice too. Also, at 474 pounds it drives up and into (with a set of $100 ATV ramps) the back of my 91 Toyota with no problems.

L


----------



## Imagemaker (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply

That unit is sweet but looks to be larger than what I had in mind.

The Muck Truck is one of the ones we are considering..... any other users of the Muck Truck out there?

Gramps


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Pine Hill Park in Rutland VT got a Muck Truck recently for trail maintenance. I haven't seen it in action. Try googling the Pine Hill Park website...probably some contact info there.


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

The Muck Truck looks tippy. The Canycom looks more stable. Our trail group has one that is made by Honda,and it is great. It will carry 550lbs on very steep and rooty trails. I would reccomend the largest wheel barrow you can afford. We mostly use ours for hauling gravel and dirt 1/4 to 1/2 mile per trip. For us the larger barrrow is best. My only problem with our unit is that the dump bed is lifted by hand. This means you have to shovel some of the dirt out before it is light enough to tip. The Conycom has a hydrolic lift,very nice.
What will you be hauling and on what kind of trail?
We used some small power borrows on a State park project that were very slow,they might be o.k. on very tight single track.We used them on a flat bike path type trail and it was hard to walk as slow as the barrow wanted to go. Just something to think about.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't operated it so I can't advise on the muck truck's stability. But I'd guess the advantage of the narrow wheel track is that it will get through the skinniest singletrack....which thankfully we have a lot of. If you want a first hand report go to Pine Hill's new website and click on the link to contact Mike.


----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)

My father's company has a couple Muck Trucks. They claim they have changed the way they work. He does stone and concrete block retaining walls over pretty rough ground and no troubles so far. Our group is borrowing one or both for a weekend's trail maintenance in a couple weeks. I'll post back how we did.


----------



## Imagemaker (May 10, 2006)

So how did they work out?

Gramps


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

I used the Muck truck while building a DH course for the local National and it worked pretty well. Holds a bunch of weight and tracks up pretty steep stuff. Doesn’t carry all that much as far as dirt goes and found it cumbersome when moving large items but much better than haling by hand. All we really needed was a few tiedowns to hold timber in place while in transit and it became much more stable.


----------



## brap! (Aug 30, 2008)

get one of these!!

http://www.rokon.com/products/trailbrkr.htm

check out the trailer in the accessories section. No dump but I bet your round trip times would make up for it!!


----------



## Trevor_S (Jun 25, 2007)

We have used one of these to great effect on our trails.










Used it to help haul large logs (heavy end in the carrier)









haul loads of rocks









haul tools up the trail and move lots of earth from borrow pits









to where it is needed to line the trail

https://www.powerequipmenthonda.com/power_carriers.htm

We don't own it but loan it on occasion from the local authority on an ad hoc basis.

Tracked and skid steer is the only real way to go on our rough rocky "soils"

As mentioned by "Wrench Monkey" above, a heavy load can be a little difficult to lift manually, especially with those "hungry boards" he has on the sides !


----------



## Imagemaker (May 10, 2006)

*Update*

We (The TarheelTrailblazers) rented a PowerBarrow from the local Home Depot. Cost for the 24 hr period was like $ 41.

We moved over 2500 lbs of crush, dirt and rocks to the trail.

We tipped it the first time or two while getting used to it and after that had no further tips.
We did find it hard to turn when fully loaded but got used to it. It would be nice if it had left /right brakes that could be used to help steer.

Had very little problem getting it down the trail and on the one skiny bridge we had to cross (two RR ties side by side) we un loaded the rocks and drove it over on two wheels while lifting the other two wheels and the reloaded it. It weighs around 250 empty I think.

All in all it was a positive experence and we will rent one again.

Gramps


----------

